# Push to trip breakers



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

What do they accomplish?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Just a fancy way to waste money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Two things I can think of: It ensures the mechanism is releasing properly. Not the same thing as saying it will trip when it's supposed to, but it's at least a quick way of checking them mechanically.

Besides which, large molded case breakers can be an absolute bastard to operate manually, even when they aren't old and sticky. Some of them it's literally impossible to do without some sort of leverage, so it's nice to have those.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm trying to find breakers for this panel, without push to trip.

It makes no sense to me why they put them in to begin with?

They have to be more expensive, I would think....


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

What's the problem with the button? It is semi recessed so it can not be easily bumped, and it can not be a tampering issue because if they can push a button they can flip a handle. 

On breakers with auxiliary switches you need to be able to put the breaker in trip position to test the switch function.
On a breaker that has the ability to install a shunt trip coil, or aux switches, or under voltage trip, etc. you need to put the breaker in the trip position to install these accessories.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I'm trying to find breakers for this panel, without push to trip.
> 
> It makes no sense to me why they put them in to begin with?
> 
> They have to be more expensive, I would think....


I don't think they make what you want for that panel and you do understand nothing forces you to use the button right?

As far as cost it is just a piece of plastic that hits the trip mechanism that is already inside


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I don't think they make what you want for that panel and you do understand nothing forces you to use the button right?
> 
> As far as cost it is just a piece of plastic that hits the trip mechanism that is already inside



First time coming across them in an old panel. Just don't know why someone would of spec'd something like this out. 

It just makes no sense to see them in this application, and I can't see where you would need them. 

Are you suppose to test these at some interval to assure the button works, for some reason?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

It has 2 intended uses. 1 is for testing and excercising of the mechanics of a molded case type breaker. This should be do e at either routine intervals or during "down time" . 2 is for testing of an alarm witch requires the breaker to be in the tripped position. Using it to shut off the breaker instead of manually flipping the switch, witch yes can be a pain, is just an unintendded bonus.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Nov 30, 2013)

Is that schnieder equipment?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Is that schnieder equipment?


Looks like Siemens to me.


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah its an I-T-E so wouldnt siemens type BL or if its older type BQ work in there? Or its 277/480 with BQD breakers.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

robmac85 said:


> Yeah its an I-T-E so wouldnt siemens type BL or if its older type BQ work in there? *Or its 277/480 with BQD breakers*.


 
"Or its 277/480 with BQD breakers" that what I would guess, perhaps the OP will chime back in & confirm or dispel that.

I do not remember seeing any trip button on a BQ or BL breaker.


----------

